# What are the MUST HAVE resources you found helpful?



## uhmanda00 (Aug 3, 2008)

What books, videos, memberships, magazines, websites, or any other materials do you recommend for someone who wants to get started in confirmation/handling/grooming/etc?

Are there any MUST HAVE resources you found helpful?

I've recently started searching for the right puppy and contacting breeders, but it's never too early to get educated!

Thank you! :wavey:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

A good mentor that lives within a reasonable drive is the best and most important thing. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-some-good-resources-conformation-novice.html


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

This forum has been a great help to me. I also know that with the problems we have had with Tayla a trainer/behavorist that uses only positive methods is a must. Having a vet that you know and trust is right up there also. I am a big fan of Patricia McConnell and have read all her books and also enjoy Sophia Yinn. A crate is a life saver at times as is a kong.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I recently watched Eric Strickland's Grooming Your Golden. It is a very thorogh and very long video but, I found it useful. 
I agree a good mentor is essential. If you don't have one now, work to cultivate one. Good luck!


----------



## luv2bnc (Jun 7, 2010)

A Study of the Golden Retriever. This is one of the best books for understanding why it is we want certain traits in a dog and how to see what is correct and not in structure and presentation. I love it because it not only shows you what is right in the breed but also explains why that is right. For instance, a golden retriever's tail should not be held too high because in this breed, that is meant to retrieve in water, the tail acts as a rudder when swimming. If it is too high, it is not as efficient. It is a small book so great to have as a resource.

Here's the link to order it: A Study of the Golden Retriever


----------

